# Welcome to the family (:



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Today I picked up two baby boys from a breeder. I was originally going to only get ave me the blue rat but she handed me a double rex to hold while she got him out. I fell in love with both of them and my parent gave me the okay. Plus it was only twenty dollars for both boys and a pound of their food.


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

Omg they are to cute . Congrats ok ur new babies  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awwww so precious!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

they are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Awe so pretty


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw...they are too cute for words!!!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Awwwe!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
Here are a couple more pictures. I'm still trying to name them. Any ideas?


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

If there are any looking for Alaska fans here I am thinking about naming them blue citrus and miles


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful little guys ... they look a little young. I would give them a little natural yogurt a few times a day for a few weeks. I like your choice of names.


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

They're over 5weeks old so I think they're good


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

SOOO CUUTTE!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you!Today I found out that the double rex is the blue Berkshire's uncle!


----------



## MissRatLover (Nov 15, 2012)

how old r they ???


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Double rex is 6 weeks old and the blue Berkshire is 7 weeks old


----------

